
Know your tools: JVM's jstack - jakon89
https://devolution.tech/know-your-tools-jstack/
======
tuczi
jstack does only one thing but does it well :) It is one of the most useful
tools while debugging JVM apps and everybody should get to know it.

~~~
bollol
yeah but it somehow very hard to automate/use it in containers where access is
strictly censored. APMs like Newrelic provides similar capabilities.

